
We earned $50 000 on programming books in 2015 and so can you - calineczka
https://medium.com/@pankowecki/we-earned-50-000-on-programming-books-in-2015-and-so-can-you-ed1cac712248
======
kelukelugames
Dear mod, please remove the "so can you" from the title.

